# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Pinute, Bolo and small dagger/knife?

## Zac Coppleman.

Hello.
I have here a Fillipino Pinute, a Bolo and a small un-named dagger/knife.

1. I was wondering if any of you fine fellows could tell me the name of the Dagger/knife?

2. Do you know an estimate of their age?

3. Any idea of their value?

Thanks,
Zac.

----------


## Zac Coppleman.



----------


## Michael Eugenio

without picture of the blade...it's hard to say that what you have there is a pinute...by the style of the hilt and sheath. i would say what you have there is a fighting talibon (short sword) or a garab.

----------


## Zac Coppleman.



----------


## Zac Coppleman.



----------


## Zac Coppleman.

The Bolo...

----------


## Michael Eugenio

very nice example...it is a pinute...the hilt could be a new addition. it is still in the talibon family. 

some pieces would have human hair, dipped in blood and wrapped around the tang of the blade as some sort of talisman.

again i'm judging by the picture...this blade could be as old as 100 y.o. to 75 y.o. most of these were used during WWII and tend to get shorter towards the end of the war.

----------


## Zac Coppleman.



----------


## Michael Eugenio

sir, i believe you have yourself a complete set for Espada y Daga...if these two were originally a set, then it belonged to a warrior/fighter.

congrats.

----------


## Zac Coppleman.



----------


## Zac Coppleman.

The dagger/knife...

----------


## Zac Coppleman.



----------


## Zac Coppleman.

Any infomation would be highly appreciated!
Thanks again,
Zac Coppleman.


P.S: Thanks for your input Michael! Highly appreciated!

----------


## Zac Coppleman.

Ooops! Sorry, forgot the measurements.

Pinute: 77cm

Bolo: 61cm

Knife/Dagger: 46cm

Thanks!
Zac Coppleman.

----------


## Zac Coppleman.

Hey guys, I also had to mention (if this is allowed), I will be selling these swords soon, either here or on eBay.

It will be the Espada y Daga together being sold, and the bolo seperate. You may submit offers to me via message, I may considder them. If I do not accept an offer on here, I will be selling them on ebay later on.

This does not mean they are for sale yet, but offers will be considdered.

Thanks guys!
Zac Coppleman.

----------


## Zac Coppleman.

Thanks for all your help! These swords are now for sale on eBay, if you would like a link to the listing, please feel free to PM me!

Thanks again,
Zac Coppleman.

----------

